# KY Lake



## eelboy

Heading down today to fish for 2-3 days. Will probably crappie fish Saturday in Big Sandy and go from there. Weather is going to be great and reports have been good. I'll post results when I return.


----------



## sharp33

It should be a great weekend for it . Good Luck !


----------



## Popspastime

Keep us posted on your trip, I'm planning the end of February down there but you could possibly twist my arm to go earlier. Good Luck.


----------



## eelboy

Fishing was pretty tough. Saturday was overcast and light rain. We put in at Port Rd and fished Big Sandy area. Lot was full and I'd guess 40 boats were fishing in that area. We only had 4 keepers talked to another boater he had one and said he did not do any good on Friday either. Sunday we put in at Cypress Bay and fished for bass. We fished Cypress and Hughes. I had five bass but the largest was only a 2.5 pound SMB. My buddy had 2 bass. Bass were caught on crankbaits. Water was 48-53 degrees and clear. Monday was yard work at the cabin. Plan to return last weekend in March if not before!


----------



## Popspastime

Well now.. that sheds a whole new light on things. Being I'm retired I just may wait now until the end of March, beginning of April. I know by then the water will reach the right temps and the fish aught to move up in the shallows. Thank you so much for the honest detailed information. If we end up going the same time possibly we can hook up for a tall one, on me. Thanks again.


----------



## fshnjon

We are heading down the last week of March also ,staying in Cypress Bay ,we havent been there in several years but really like that area .


----------



## Popspastime

fshnjon,
Sent you a PM.. Haven't made any over-night arrangements yet but planning on staying 10 days for sure, possibly 2 weeks. Not familiar with the area at all but fishing is finding, and finding is fun. There's a lot of lakes just south of that I want to check out as well.

Just checked out Kentucky Lake Cabins to the south, prices are reasonable and there's a full blown marina right near by.


----------



## eelboy

There are four marinas in Cypress Bay. I would suggest you purchase a TN license unless you specifically plan to fish Blood River. With a TN license you can fish all the way to the 68 bridge (20 miles N) except Blood River. On a KY license you can only fish to the 79 bridge (about 3 miles S of Cypress Bay). I'm at the back of Cypress the 3rd dock past Cypress Springs marina on the N side. Maybe we can all grab a cold one together.


----------



## Popspastime

I was thinking the "Big Sandy" area for starters, lots of bays and small creeks to work, unless you know otherwise. Like said, 1st timer there so explorer fish search and destroy expedition will be in motion. A cold one sounds great! Also new creel limits are in place this year 20/10 .


----------



## eelboy

I would agree Big Sandy is best option if staying close to 79. That area does receive a lot of pressure. I counted about 40 boats last weekend. We'll have to connect close to trip time to plan for a cold one. Dependent on forecast I may go down a weekend before the end of March as well.


----------



## 1more

Popspastime said:


> I was thinking the "Big Sandy" area for starters, lots of bays and small creeks to work, unless you know otherwise. Like said, 1st timer there so explorer fish search and destroy expedition will be in motion. A cold one sounds great! Also new creel limits are in place this year 20/10 .


20/10? I thought it was 30 fish?


----------



## eelboy

My understanding is the limit decreases from 30 to 20 effective March 1st.


----------



## 1more

Is it just for the spawn or is it the lack of fish?


----------



## fshnjon

We are staying at Lakeview Marina,under new ownership ,lots of remodeling including new docks ,I have stayed at Cypress Springs also ,very good people ,they have a good restaurant known for their broasted chicken,they have a very nice marina also.


----------



## 1more

eelboy said:


> My understanding is the limit decreases from 30 to 20 effective March 1st.


We have the same thing up Erie, March 1st till May 1st it goes from 6 eyes to 4 but the pigs they are pulling now is incredible!


----------



## Popspastime

A friend just asked me if I have a stump guard on my motor??? Is there that much of a problem with underwater obstacles on that lake? I'm not going to attach anything to my motor.


----------



## Insco

I didnt think it was bad. There were a few shallow areas near Cypress that extend out a little bit if you have a gps map I think you will be fine. Just follow the channel buoys


----------



## Popspastime

Yup. have all that thx. I know Reelfoot is bad in areas so we should be good, cant wait.


----------



## Popspastime

eelboy said:


> I would agree Big Sandy is best option if staying close to 79. That area does receive a lot of pressure. I counted about 40 boats last weekend. We'll have to connect close to trip time to plan for a cold one. Dependent on forecast I may go down a weekend before the end of March as well.


I'm all in on that, we'll check in when it gets close.


----------



## eelboy

You do not need a stump guard. Officially they will start raising to summer pool towards the end of March but it always depends on weather. Winter pool is 5 foot lower than summer but if you stay in channel markers you will be fine.


----------



## Popspastime

Booked the cabin at Kentucky Lake Cabins starting Mar. 26th and ramping at Mansard Marina. Are we there yet??


----------



## chaunc

I'll be there at that same time period but I won't be fishing that far south. Hope you guys have a great time down there.


----------



## Popspastime

Where are you working,? the Kentucky/North side?


----------



## chaunc

Yepper. From Jonathon creek area to Anderson bay. Can always find somewhere to get out of the wind and still have a good time.


----------



## Popspastime

Well have a good time up there. We should all get together for a dinner one night?


----------



## eelboy

A good article about the change in limit to 20 at explorekentuckylake.com


----------



## crappiedude

eelboy said:


> A good article about the change in limit to 20 at explorekentuckylake.com


I believe he's just talking about the Tenn portion of the lake. It's been 20 in Ky for a few years already.


----------



## eelboy

crappiedude said:


> I believe he's just talking about the Tenn portion of the lake. It's been 20 in Ky for a few years already.


That is correct. He is referring to TN.


----------



## Popspastime

2 more weeks.. going soooo slooooooowww..hehehe


----------



## Popspastime

Picking up the boat this week to get it ready. Hope this weather steady's up a bit although the long range doesn't look that bad. All ahead full!


----------



## crappiedude

I'm jealous, I wanna go too.
We aren't going to go until wk April 17 which is a week later than normal. 2 guys in the group asked if we could schedule later this year so we made reservations.
As fate would have it neither of those 2 guys are going now. I don't mind going a week later but it has me messed up on the scheduling of our other trips.
I may try to sneak a trip in earlier somewhere.


----------



## fshnjon

Looking fwd to my trip also,checked lake level and water temps on explore kentucky lake ,temps in mid 50s ,so it should be good by the end of the month


----------



## Popspastime

Crappiedude,
That's the problem with making plans with others in advance. It seems there are many reasons that life takes them out of the plans leaving you holding the bag. I don't wait on anyone, my old life long hunting and fishing buds are all gone now (I sure miss those guys) so I'm not stopping due to that. I'm retired and able to go at the drop of a hat, although it's nice to have someone help out with the expenses of fishing and travel I won't let that stop me. I was planning on going earlier this month but eelboy's report made me re-think it. If you were going a few weeks earlier I'd say meet you there but.. God Luck to ya. catch a bunch.


----------



## Popspastime

fshnjon said:


> Looking fwd to my trip also,checked lake level and water temps on explore kentucky lake ,temps in mid 50s ,so it should be good by the end of the month


I know.. 56 is what I think I saw.. Now if we can get ol Mother Nature to play along.


----------



## chaunc

crappiedude said:


> I'm jealous, I wanna go too.
> We aren't going to go until wk April 17 which is a week later than normal. 2 guys in the group asked if we could schedule later this year so we made reservations.
> As fate would have it neither of those 2 guys are going now. I don't mind going a week later but it has me messed up on the scheduling of our other trips.
> I may try to sneak a trip in earlier somewhere.


John, I may still be there when you get there. Keep an eye on the CDC Ky board for info.


----------



## crappiedude

Pops, I know what you mean and I try to just get out and go too. If guys can go with us great if not...oh well.
This has been one messed up year. One guy tore a bicep and rotator cuff and had surgery a few weeks ago so he's out of commission for 4 months. My other buddy just backed out a few weeks ago, he's 72 or 73 and his wife has a messed up back and can't take care of the critters when he's gone. My other buddy just sold his boat so he and his dad are out too. My hunting partner has knee surgery a couple of weeks ago but he said he didn't care he's going but we have to take my boat so it's just me and him this year.
My left shoulder has been giving me fits for months and I have to see a doc tomorrow but hopefully I can avoid surgery. If it does come down to the knife it will have to wait until after next hunting season, I've got too much fishing to do this summer.

Kenny, one of these days I'm going to run into you down there.
Hey we're still thinking about Pymatuming in May if we can do it. I really won't know until about the end of April. I love fishing new places.


----------



## Popspastime

Crappiedude, Seems to hit from all angles when it hits huh? I'm just loading up the boat and heading out, thermos full of coffee and a tank full of gas on the 23rd. The 24th may stop on the "Hollow" and give it a day up the crick branch areas. I have reservations on Ky Lake in a cabin from the 26th to the 29th, after that I'll check the compass possibly to another lake in route. It's all about being somewhere at no particular time. I think there's going to be 4 of us on Ky at the same time and would be kind of nice to meet up for dinner or BBQ somewhere one evening and tell some lies. eelboy, chaunc, and fshnjon will all be there.


----------



## chaunc

Dinner Bell at Jonathon creek has a fantastic home cooked buffet. would be great place to meet up if you guys come north on the lake. If not, i'll come south to meet you.


----------



## Popspastime

Sounds like a plan, I sent you some info.


----------



## afishinfool

Popspastime said:


> The 24th may stop on the "Hollow" and give it a day up the crick branch areas.


PPT, if ya hit DH on the 24th and you have time, stop in at Star Point..I'll be camping there 22nd thru 26th..Blk Ford 250/ Gray-blue Ranger375v


----------



## Popspastime

afishinfool, got it! 
Blk 1500 Ram pulling a Blk Lund


----------



## Popspastime

Boats's home and getting ready.. I'm pumped!


----------



## chaunc

Picked mine up Friday. Red Silverado with cap and red Lund with stickers.


----------



## Popspastime

Rain gear..check, snow gear.. check, summer gear..check, winter cloths...check, fishing gear...check, Batteries charged..check, the countdown starts NOW..


----------



## fshnjon

White Red Stratos ,with 115 Etec ,Good Luck Don ,I hope you do good .


----------



## Popspastime

You to jon, see you there.


----------



## Popspastime

Made it from Watts Bar to Kentucky Lake today and can say WB has better numbers and fatter fish. Ky Lake today was blowing 25 mph and the fishing was tuff only offering 8 and 9 inch fish.. not one keeper. Tomorrow its supposed to rain and windy again.. uggg..


----------



## chaunc

Didn't go out Saturday after the long drive and high wind but Sunday was a good day. Two fish short of a limit.


----------



## chaunc

Got out for a few hours before the big storm blew thru and caught 17 crappies, 3 yellow bass, and a pretty good smallie. I'm off to a good start. Storm had some nasty hail.


----------



## Popspastime

chaunc...
we probably caught 30 shorts to keep 10 good ones before the storm and by 2 we were off the lake. We didn't get the hail down here like you did. One fella came in with a box full and told us he was trolling 6 to 8 ft. with 1/16 oz. stuff at 1 mph. so I might work the creeks today a bit shallower, good luck to ya.

Pops


----------



## fshnjon

Great reports ,We will be down wed. this weather is the main problem . Im not big on trolling ,hope we can get some casting. If you guy want to get together 1 day we can meet at cypress springs restuarant .


----------



## eelboy

I will arrive late on Thursday. Plan to fish Friday through Sunday. Loks like the bite is picking up!


----------



## Popspastime

Today was a different day for sure, kept 29 but caught and threw back at least 30 more all 9-3/4" cookie cutter fish. We caught them all casting and we plan on casting till they kick us out of Tenn. lol. Used a 3/16th RRunner with tubes for me char/blk, Yellow triple ripple Southern Pro was beating up some as well. Crappie bites and Gulp maggots were on their menu but I much prefer the Maggots by gulp because they stay on the hook, just pinch a bit off of the whole body and tip for sent, they love the chartreuse but they also come in white and pink. We'll meet you guys for dinner on Wed night because we're pulling out on Thursday morning. BTW, the water temp was 62 degrees today.


----------



## chaunc

Back at it today. Four throwbacks in the time it took me to get my limit. Less than two hours and I was done. Threw a half dozen keepers back too. Wind picked up and caps were rolling. Boat on trailer around ten.


----------



## Popspastime

What a day,! a 16+ incher..









Then 3 casts later another 17+ incher.


----------



## Popspastime

I had a chuckle while we were cleaning fish. A guy was also at the station cleaning and said .. if they were pushing 10" they kept them.!!!! You know how many "pushing 10 inchers" we threw back??? Wednesday I know we handled 50 or more "pushers". Wonder how many others out there do the same.?


----------



## zack2345

yea you should have told that guy how much of a fine it just for one short fish... let alone half a limit of 9 7/8 fish


----------



## undertaker

Looking to find a lodge to stay at next Spring down there , any suggestions? I'm fishing Reelfoot for the first time this year, want fish Kentucky lake next year.


----------



## zack2345

fisherman's lodge is nice I can't remember what cove it's in but it has a super nice fish cleaning station... and the cabins were pretty nice and cheap


----------



## undertaker

Thanks for information


----------



## fshnjon

We did well also mostly fished north of 79 bridge ,had 80 or so keepers in 3 1/2 days


----------



## Popspastime

GJ Jon! Looking forward to doing that again..


----------



## chaunc

I've been getting my limit every day since last Tuesday. Fishing deep BrushPile's with jigs and nibbles. Here's today and yesterday.


----------



## 1more

Nice job! Seems like they are mostly all males!


----------



## zack2345

so are the fish still kinda deep? like there not up in the willows yet are they ?


----------



## Popspastime

zack2345 said:


> so are the fish still kinda deep? like there not up in the willows yet are they ?


We got them in 7 to 8 ft. in the morning then 11 to 12 ft during the day, then shallow in the evening again.


----------



## chaunc

I'm catching them in the deeper brushpiles. No redears yet. Lots of females in the bunch too.


----------



## crappiedude

Nice reports.
I still have 2 weeks before I leave. Even though this is a little later than normal it looks like my timing will still be okay for the crappie since you're still getting them pretty deep.


----------



## Rooster

I will be down the week after Easter (fishing out of Jonathan Creek), and hopefully there will still be some left on the bank.

Any advice on targeting redear this time of year? I just want to finally catch a GIANT KY Lake redear!


----------



## fshnjon

Chaunc ,Im jealous,we had a grate time down there but its addicting ,love seeing all the reports .its keeping me from goin into a depression ,lol keep them coming


----------



## Eaglef16

undertaker said:


> Thanks for information





undertaker said:


> Looking to find a lodge to stay at next Spring down there , any suggestions? I'm fishing Reelfoot for the first time this year, want fish Kentucky lake next year.


Fishtale Lodge on RT 79 @ Buchanan, Tennessee. Back Your boat right up to room & 
have place to plug in & charge batteries! Paris Landing ramp right down the road!


----------



## chaunc




----------



## crappiedude

Man oh man Ken you are have a good trip this year. I can't wait.
I got the boat back from the dealer yesterday. I'm starting to get pumped.


----------



## chaunc

I've got a week left. I'm really winding down now. This wind is beating my old body up pretty bad and my sleep pattern is way out of whack. There will be plenty of spawners left when you get here. You'll have a blast.


----------



## crappiedude

...and another nice mess of fish. I always figured we could come down the third week of April and still have lots of activity. We're going to get there on the 18th, can't wait.


----------



## fshnjon

Great reports ,thats the way to do it ,fish till you cant fish no more .


----------



## Popspastime

fshnjon said:


> Great reports ,thats the way to do it ,fish till you cant fish no more .


 Thats for sure,... I should have stayed down there but the 3 day weather that didn't really move in ran me off.


----------



## chaunc

crappiedude said:


> ...and another nice mess of fish. I always figured we could come down the third week of April and still have lots of activity. We're going to get there on the 18th, can't wait.


The redears and catfish might be moving in by then too. Bring some waxworks and bluegill jigs with you. The wind was howling at close to 25 all morning I was out but I still managed to put 16 in the box.


----------



## crappiedude

We were wondering about the gills and redears. We'll keep it in mind.
This wind has been a killer this spring. I was out today and yesterday running the boat and doing some fishing. 4 hours of fighting it was all we wanted. Buddy kept 10 for a fish fry.
I'm headed back out again tomorrow for a few hours, I hope it calms down some.


----------



## chaunc

Winds are up to 19 already here and it's only 4 am. Not sure if I'll fish this morning. Guess I'll go do my laundry.


----------



## Harry1959

I used to crappie fish ky/Barkley back in late eighties early 90s. Back then if you got into The right school of crappie, they would run 13-15 inches. 
Right around that time they started the 10 inch size limit. 
Curious if it's still common to catch the 14-15 inches?


----------



## chaunc

Harry1959 said:


> I used to crappie fish ky/Barkley back in late eighties early 90s. Back then if you got into The right school of crappie, they would run 13-15 inches.
> Right around that time they started the 10 inch size limit.
> Curious if it's still common to catch the 14-15 inches?


They're still there. I'm catching at least one that size daily.


----------



## crappiedude

Yep those are some nice ones


----------



## 1more

4-5yrs ago we fished the Blood River area and we caught a bunch of 15"
plus fish but it appears now they are few and far between. Is it the Asian Carp that are taking its toll on the lake?


----------



## chaunc

1more said:


> 4-5yrs ago we fished the Blood River area and we caught a bunch of 15"
> plus fish but it appears now they are few and far between. Is it the Asian Carp that are taking its toll on the lake?


Can't be. This years fishing is phenomenally good. I'm taking limits of good fish daily. Big fish too.


----------



## Rooster

Those pictures are not making my wait to get down there any easier!

Please try to leave a couple of those big slabs in the lake for me when I get down there on Wednesday.


----------



## chaunc

Rooster said:


> Those pictures are not making my wait to get down there any easier!
> 
> Please try to leave a couple of those big slabs in the lake for me when I get down there on Wednesday.


I'll be leaving for home on Tuesday. There'll be plenty of slabs hitting the shallows when you get here. But these made reservations to come back to PA with me so you won't see them when you get here.


----------



## crappiedude

I'll pass you on the road somewhere Ken. We'll be down sometime on Tuesday...I can't wait.


----------



## chaunc

Look for the red Lund with the micro spoon stickers headed north on 71. Leaving here at 5 or 6 am.


----------



## crappiedude

We'll be in a silver F-150 with a white Tracker Pro-V. Leaving about 7:00.
We may not pass after all, last few years we've been driving down to Lexington (I-75) and cutting across the Bluegrass Parkway over to Elizabethtown. I think it's a much nicer drive than driving that section of I-65 between Louisville and E-town. We're taking my buddies truck so I'll let him make the call which way we go.
You mentioned getting some wax worms for the red ear. Really? We don't have many red ear around here but I always thought they liked red worms better. We will probably give them a little time while we are there.


----------



## Popspastime

Those big ol gills love the Gulp Maggots either in Char or Wht..


----------



## crappiedude

Thanks Pops...what size hook ya using?


----------



## chaunc

Decided to try for bluegills today. Picked up some waxworms and went searching. Found them.


----------



## fshnjon

Nice change of pace ,lol ,you will have to give us your total for the trip ,enjoy reading your posts .!


----------



## Popspastime

crappiedude said:


> Thanks Pops...what size hook ya using?


I like to use either a 1/64 oz jig head with a 1" white curly tail if you can throw it or the same set-up under a float.


----------



## JCsHOOK

I'm heading down on the 22 nd for a 8 days. I'll be trolling for them. JC


----------



## chaunc

fshnjon said:


> Nice change of pace ,lol ,you will have to give us your total for the trip ,enjoy reading your posts .!


With these today, I've got to be getting close to four hundred for the trip.


----------



## 1more

Great job Chaunc! What was your keeper rate to throw backs?


----------



## chaunc

1more said:


> Great job Chaunc! What was your keeper rate to throw backs?


Most days I'll get thirty five fish, maybe more, but I cull quite a bit. I'm usually done with my limit by ten thirty and if I feel like it, I'll fish til noon and be done for the day. I'd say three keepers to one throwback but from what I'm hearing, I'm the exception. Could be because the area I'm fishing isn't getting a heckofalot of pressure like Jonathon creek and blood river does. Got my last limit today as I'm headed home tomorrow.


----------



## 1more

Be safe driving home!


----------



## JCsHOOK

What is the possession limit on crappie in Kentucky? I want to bring home as many as the law allows. The reason I need to be clean on this is last year on the way home from crappie fishing in Florida I get about 5 miles up the road from the river and FDNR is stopping every truck with a boat and checking coolers. I was good but sure don't need any of that kind of trouble.


----------



## crappiedude

Have a safe trip Ken. I'll be headed that way around 7:30 or 8:00. I'll be looking for you on the road.


----------



## chaunc

Made it home safe. You guys enjoy your trip. Don't hesitate to fish deep if they're not in your usual spot


----------



## chaunc

JCsHOOK said:


> What is the possession limit on crappie in Kentucky? I want to bring home as many as the law allows. The reason I need to be clean on this is last year on the way home from crappie fishing in Florida I get about 5 miles up the road from the river and FDNR is stopping every truck with a boat and checking coolers. I was good but sure don't need any of that kind of trouble.


Don't know about Fl, but as long as the fish are processed and dated, there's is no limit. You can have a limit for every day you can prove you were on vacation, as long as the fish are cleaned and dated. Uncleaned and in a cooler, most states have a two day possession limit. They do here in PA.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

chaunc said:


> Made it home safe. You guys enjoy your trip. Don't hesitate to fish deep if they're not in your usual spot


Thanks for sharing your trip with us,I really enjoyed the reports and pics....


----------



## JCsHOOK

chaunc said:


> Don't know about Fl, but as long as the fish are processed and dated, there's is no limit. You can have a limit for every day you can prove you were on vacation, as long as the fish are cleaned and dated. Uncleaned and in a cooler, most states have a two day possession limit. They do here in PA.


After I read the KY regulations a few times I understand now. I can't have more than 40 whole fish at one time, but if they have been prepossessed I can have as many as I want. Thanks for that info. I'm headed down in the morning for a week on the water. If I do any good I will post. JC


----------



## crappiedude

Unfortunately we had to cut our trip short after just 2 days. We never really zeroed in on the crappie and we caught fish anywhere from about 3' to 20' deep. The majority seemed to come from 10-12 fow. We did find a mess of gills Thursday in about 3 fow that were fun to catch. We did catch a ton of small bass in just about any place we fished.
I was amazed at the amount of Asian carp we saw, it didn't matter where we were shallow or deep those carp were swimming around. My buddy did hook one that was about 15-20 pounds.
My wife told me she wants to go down to Ky Lake in a few weeks so who knows I may get another chance to get back down there.


----------



## 1more

Sorry to hear you had to cut your trip
Short.


----------



## Rooster

My story is that Chaunc caught all the crappie in KY Lake!

The weather was brutal, and the wind made it almost impossible to stay on the few fish we were lucky to find. My buddy did get two very nice 16”+ crappie, and we caught enough keepers for a fish fry in a few weeks (just a lot more work than we expected). The whites seemed to be in deeper water (8-15’), and the blacks were closer to the bank. If it warms-up a little, my guess is that the blacks will be concentrated on the banks this weekend. Looks like we were a week too late, or a week too early.


----------



## chaunc

Rooster, you're never to early or too late on that lake. You just have to know what mood the fish are in. I've been going there for thirty years now. I know the area I fish pretty well and can find them somewhere. I posted earlier that the fish weren't on the banks and to fish the deep BrushPile's. Should have taken my advice. I won't post bogus reports. The big girls are still in that brush from the reports I'm getting from my brothers down there. They say they may even spawn in that 20 ft water as the carp are hogging the spawning spots on shorelines all around the lake. Hope you guys fill up your coolers next trip down. Took me four coolers to bring my catch home this year. Was there almost a month tho. I love being retired.


----------



## crappiedude

Rooster said:


> The weather was brutal, and the wind made it almost impossible to stay....


We had some deep fish located but it was tough staying on them. Even at that I can handle the wind and rain but I'm no fan of lighting. We have a few things in the way and I'm not sure yet but if we can work it out I'll probably go back down in mid/late May.


----------



## Popspastime

We fished for 3 and a half days and had wind by 10:00 each time. We caught 3 and a half limits as well with lots of 9'ers we threw back. 90% of our fish came out of 10 to 14 ft drifting, and in the wind had 2 bags and a trolling motor. Each storm that came thru was in the later pm so we weren't effected by them much. Lot's of catch-able fish there.


----------



## BMustang

The Asian Carp you speak of have got to having a major effect on the ecosystem of the lake and something eventually will have to give.

I heard the same report about them from another group who was there from the 17th - 23rd.


----------



## eelboy

I just recently saw an article that there has been a large die-off of the Asian carp. It is only the carp and they suspect it is something bacterial and were gathering tissue samples to try and determine the cause. 
Back to fishing I'm heading down on the 3rd for 4 days of fishing. Will probably fish for redears and bass.


----------

